# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  A ekziston Zoti?

## Albo

Gjatë një ore mësimi, profesori pyet nxënësit: - A ishte Zoti ai që krijoi gjithçka që ekziston? Një nxënës përgjigjet me guxim: - Po, ai e krijoi!
- Vërtet mendoni që Zoti krijoi gjithçka që ekziston? - pyeti përsëri profesori.
- Po. - përgjigjet nxënësi.
- Në qoftë se Zoti ka krijuar gjithçka që ekziston, atëherë Ai ka krijuar edhe të keqen meqenëse edhe ajo ekziston. Atëherë i bie që Zoti është i keq! - tha profesori, krenar që kishte provuar edhe një herë se besimi ishte vetëm një mit.
Atëherë nxënësi thotë: - Mund t’ju bëj një pyetje?
- Sigurisht! - përgjigjet profesori.
- Nxënësi u ngrit në këmbë dhe e pyeti: - A ekziston i ftohti?
- Çfarë pyetje është kjo? Sigurisht që ekziston! Apo nuk e ke ndjerë ndonjëherë të ftohtin? - ia ktheu profesori i habitur.
- Realisht profesor, të ftohtit nuk ekziston! Sipas ligjeve të fizikës, ajo që ne quajmë të ftohtë, në të vërtetë është mungesa e ngrohtësisë.
Çdo trup mund të studiohet nëse zotëron ose rrezaton energji. Zero absolute është mungesa totale e ngrohtësisë, por të ftohtit nuk ekziston. Ne përdorim këtë term për të përshkruar si ndihemi kur nuk ka ngrohtësi. Më thoni, a ekziston errësira? - vazhdoi nxënësi.
- Ekziston djalosh! - përgjigjet profesori.
- As errësira nuk ekziston! Në të vërtetë ajo është mungesa e dritës. Dritën mund ta studiojmë, errësirën jo. Nëpërmjet eksperimenteve fizike mund të shpërbëjmë dritën e bardhë në disa ngjyra të ndryshme që e përbëjnë atë në varësi të ndryshimit të gjatësisë të valëve të dritës, ndërsa errësirën jo! Si mund ta përcaktojmë shkallën e errësirës në një vend?
Duke u bazuar te drita qe ndodhet në atë vend. Errësira është vetëm një term i përdorur nga njeriu për të përshkruar gjendjen kur nuk ka dritë. Dhe për ta mbyllur, i riu e pyet profesorin për herë të fundit:
- Profesor, a ekziston e keqja?
- Dhe profesori përgjigjet: - Siç të thashë në fillim, në botë jemi dëshmitarë të krimeve, dhunës, shkatërrimit. Këto janë e keqja!
- Studenti përgjigjet: - E keqja nuk ekziston, profesor! E keqja është mungesa e së mirës. Si në rastet e mëparshme, e keqja është një term që njeriu e përdor për të përshkruar mungesën e Zotit. Zoti nuk e krijoi të keqen! E keqja vjen si rezultat i mungesës së Zotit në zemrat e njerëzve, njësoj si nuk ekziston të ftohtit, apo errësira kur nuk ka dritë!
- I riu, mori duartrokitje nga të gjithë studentët e tjerë. Rektori i universitetit që ishte i pranishëm në orën e mësimit e pyet: - Si e ke emrin?
- Ai u përgjigj: Albert Ajnshtajn!

Zoti është një realitet i paprekshëm, por jeton në zemrën tonë!

_Ngjallja,
Mars 2011_

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ai ekziston!
Pikerisht fakti qe neve kemi dyshim, e provon kete.
"Une dyshoj e ndersa dyshoj provoj ekzistencen e Tij"!
Nuk mund te dyshohet per diçka qe e dime me saktesi qe nuk ekziston...
" Une e di qe jam, por kush jam une?!
Jam nje krijese qe dyshon, dmth jo-perfekte.
Tani, perpara qe te shquaj mosperfektshmerine time ( mosplotesine ), duhet te konceptoj QENIEN E VETME PERFEKTE, por qe kjo (njohuri)nuk me vjen nga vetja, ndaj detyrimisht ky koncept me eshte dhuruar nga vet I VETEMI PERFEKT (teresisht ne perjetesi i plote).
Ja pra ç'eshte koncepti i Zotit, Dashuri, Drejtesi, Drite, Njohuri, Perfektshmeri, Plotesi ne Teresi...
Por qe njeriut nuk i eshte dhene krejtesisht njohuria te kuptoje dhe ne kete menyre i jepet mundesia te dallohet  me ane te Besimit te pohoje ekzistencen e Tij...
"..., Bekur qofte ai qe edhe pa me pare ( pa patur fakte ), me besoi...!"
Per mendimin tim, nuk ka nevoje fare te artikulojme monologje filozofike, pasi jane thjeshte "ushtrime fiziko-mendore", por si do te thoshte nje teolog i famshem; Vlejne shume here me shume ato mijera martire qe nuk mohuan edhe jeten per te vertetuar me ane te bindjes qe, AI EKZISTON, ndonese duke mos patur fatin ta konstatonin vete, si Thomai..., se sa qindra debate ne katedrat me te famshme universitare, pasi qe nuk kemi dijeni per asnje te plagosur, se per martire e te tjere, nuk behet fjale...

----------


## chino

Kjo far perralle qe nga qarqet fetare i mveshet ateistit Albert Einstein, nuk posedon substance per te deshmuar as skajshmerisht ekzistencen e Zotit fetar. 

Mua kjo perralle me jep kete mesim:
*Zoti fetar per ligjet fizike dhe shkencen eshte inekzistent.*

Ky mesim nuk eshte nje argument pro fese, por kunder saj. Ne nje gje, ne te cilen shkenca si teresia e dijes njerezore nuk sheh arsye per te besuar ne te, nuk mund ta quash Zot. Per nje figure perrallore mund ta thuash kete, por jo per Zotin. Ate i cili sipas librave fetare na rrethon kudo. 

Dy pseudoargumente permban kjo perralla qe i shpifet Einsteinit:

1) Erresira dhe te ftohetit shkencerisht nuk ekzistuakan, por qenkan vec mungesa e drites gjegjesisht e ngrohtesise. 
2) E keqja nuk ekzistuaka, por qenka vec rezultati i mungeses te se mires. 

Pse i quaj pseudoargumente?
Sepse:

E para: Edhe nese eshte e vertete se te ftohetit, erresira dhe e keqja nuk ekzistuakan, kjo nuk mund te deshmoje as empirisht, as argumentativisht se Zoti fetar ekziston. Pse nuk mund te deshmoje? Sepse pyetja mbi ektistencen e erresires, te ftohetit dhe te keqes jane pyetje te pavarura nga pyetja, a ekziston Zoti fetar. Shembull sqarues: Nese une dhe dy anetar tjere te forumit jemi me prejardhje nga Shqiperia dhe aktualisht jetojme ne Australi, a deshmon kjo (empirisht apo argumentativisht) se te gjithe shqiptaret jashte Shqiperise jetojne ne Australi? Nuk deshmon. Pse nuk deshmon? Sepse rasti i im dhe te dy anetareve tjere te forumit jane raste te pavarura nga rasti i shqiptareve tjere vev e vec. S'kane asnje lidhje me te voglen me njeri tjetrin. E njejta vlen ne lidhje me ratin e erresires, te ftohetit dhe te keqes. Edhe po te jete erresira si erresire inekzistente, kjo do te mund te ishte nje rast unik, i paafte per te deshmuar apo mohuar ekzistencen e Zotit fetar. Pra duhet deshmuar se erresira eshte ne relacion te drejtperdrejte me Zotin per te mundur te deshmohet Zoti nepermjet te njohurive mbi erresiren. 

E dyta: Nuk eshte e sakte qe erresira, te ftohetit dhe e keqja nuk ekzistojne (sci thote protagonisti). Mund te jete e kunderta: Drita eshte gjendja themelore, por eshte te erresira ajo qe e mund driten. E njejta vlen per te ftohetit dhe te keqen.

----------


## Scion

> 1) Erresira dhe te ftohetit shkencerisht nuk ekzistuakan, por qenkan vec mungesa e drites gjegjesisht e ngrohtesise. 
> 2) E keqja nuk ekzistuaka, por qenka vec rezultati i mungeses te se mires.


Nuk para me pelqen te shkruaj neper forumet e fese, por gjithsesi nese flasim ne terma shkencor duhet te ruhesh mire te mos besh lapsuse te tipit Erresire/Drite. Shkenca e parashikon mungesen e temperatures dhe e shenon ate me MINUS, ne rastin me empirik. Ndersa ne raste konkrete temperature 0*K (zero grade kelvin) ose -273.15 *C materia konsiderohet termikisht statike. Kjo to te thote qe atomet jane statike dhe vetem aktivitete ELEKTRIKE, dhe Nukleare jane te lejuara. Nga ketu rrjedh dhe koncepti i Super-Percueshmerise, zbulim qe sot eshte aplikuar ne Pershpejtuesin e grimcave ne Geneve te Zvicres.

Akoma me konkrete eshte ceshtja e drites dhe erresires. Per shembull, rasti me interesant eshte Vrima E Zeze (Term idiot qe me sa duket dhe shkences nuk i ndahen disa here lapsuset), ku meqe graviteti eshte aq i fuqishem qe nuk le as fotonet te shkeputen logjikisht i bie qe kjo eshte rasti me konkret i erresires, por pyetja shtohet:

A Jeni te sigurt qe vrimat e zeza jane te zeza?

----------


## iktuus

_Skencerisht mungesa e zoti apo ekzistenca e tij nuk mund te deklarohet, te pakten deri ne keto momente. Eshte njesoj si dilema e Shekspirit "te jesh apo mos te jesh ky eshte problemi" Nese je eshte gabim dhe nese nuk je eshte perseri gabim, e njejte si nese je eshte mire dhe nese nuk je eshte perseri mire. Pra kush mund ta sqaroj nje dilem te till   pervecse faktit dhe momentit. 
Ky fakt dhe ky moment eshte i panjohur per ne, nga kjo rrjedh se cdo mendim i llogjikshem eshte hipotez. Ceshtja eshte se nuk mund te saktesosh gjera duke alternuar hipotezat.
A ekziston zoti? 
Jemi te vetem perball kesaj pyetje jo per faktin se na mungon formimi i grupit por sepse nuk jemi ne gjendje te kundershtojm te kunderten. Derisa  qendron kjo situat cdo teori eshte e gabuar..._

----------


## cubel

Qëkurë e sajuan njerzit, po.

----------


## -BENI-

Në të vërtetë, ekzistenca e Zotit nuk mund të provohet ose të hidhet poshtë. Bibla thotë gjithashtu se ne duhet të pranojmë me anë të besimit faktin se Zoti ekziston, “Edhe pa besim është e pamundur t'i pëlqesh Atij, sepse ai që i afrohet Perëndisë duhet të besojë se Perëndia është, dhe se është shpërblenjësi i atyre që e kërkojnë atë” (Hebrenjve 11:6). Nëse Zoti do të kishte dëshirë, Ai thjesht mund të shfaqej edhe t’i provonte botës si Ai ekziston. Por nëse Ai do ta bënte këtë gjë atëhere nuk do të kishte nevojë për besim. “Jezusi i tha: ``Sepse më ke parë, Thoma, ti ke besuar; lum ata që nuk kanë parë dhe kanë besuar!'' (Gjoni 20:29).

Por kjo nuk do të thotë se nuk ka asnjë fakt për ezistencën e Zotit. Bibla deklaron: “Qiejtë tregojnë lavdinë e Perëndisë dhe kupa qiellore shpall veprën e duarve të tij. Një ditë i flet ditës tjetër dhe një natë ia tregon tjetrës.

----------


## Pa_doreza2



----------


## Pa_doreza2



----------


## iktuus

> Në të vërtetë, ekzistenca e Zotit nuk mund të provohet ose të hidhet poshtë. Bibla thotë gjithashtu se ne duhet të pranojmë me anë të besimit faktin se Zoti ekziston, Edhe pa besim është e pamundur t'i pëlqesh Atij, sepse ai që i afrohet Perëndisë duhet të besojë se Perëndia është, dhe se është shpërblenjësi i atyre që e kërkojnë atë (Hebrenjve 11:6). Nëse Zoti do të kishte dëshirë, Ai thjesht mund të shfaqej edhe ti provonte botës si Ai ekziston. Por nëse Ai do ta bënte këtë gjë atëhere nuk do të kishte nevojë për besim. Jezusi i tha: ``Sepse më ke parë, Thoma, ti ke besuar; lum ata që nuk kanë parë dhe kanë besuar!'' (Gjoni 20:29).
> 
> Por kjo nuk do të thotë se nuk ka asnjë fakt për ezistencën e Zotit. Bibla deklaron: Qiejtë tregojnë lavdinë e Perëndisë dhe kupa qiellore shpall veprën e duarve të tij. Një ditë i flet ditës tjetër dhe një natë ia tregon tjetrës.


_Bibla deklaron???????
Nese ngrihet pyetja  "A ekziston zoti"? cfare deklaron bibla eshte dytsore sepse nese nisemi  nga permbajtja e bibles nuk duhet te bejm nje pyetje te till.
Ajo qe mbetet per tu diskutuar eshte: se sa e sakt eshte Bibla?
Edhe Kurani deklaron se planetet mbahen nga nje shtyll. Ne momentet e hershme kur u shkrua Kurani forca e gravitetit nuk njihejNuk dinin forcen e rendese si veprim te forces. Kuptimet ishin po aq siperfaqsore sa edhe absurde dhe njekohesisht te pasakta.Ndersa ne ditet e sotme ate shtyllen qe mbante planetet qe deshmonte Kurani sot e quajn forc graviteti, per te vetmen arsye sepse kjo forc tashme njihet.
Pra keto libra jane shkruar ne menyr artistike  ku cdo studiues i tyre i jep kuptimin qe do._

----------


## Marduk

Kjo Teori nuk eshte e sakt. Sepse ne Bibel Zoti eshte i Gjithcka. Kurse ne kete Teori del Dicka. Kshtu qe kjo Teori nuk eshte e sakt. Dhe Anshtajni nuk mendoj qe e ka shkru kete Teori por e kan shpik Fetart dhe Anshtajnin e kan ba si Fetar. Por Anshtajni u kan Shkenctar sa kjo reflekton qe Shkenctari veshtir eshte te jete Fetar.

----------


## MafiaWarz

Einstein - edhe po ket besuar ne Krijues, nuk i ka besuar sipas librave fetare por ne nje menyre te veten.

Pra mund te quhet Agnostik, ashtut si Darwini dhe te tjeret...

----------


## Viola.V

> Gjatë një ore mësimi, profesori pyet nxënësit: - A ishte Zoti ai që krijoi gjithçka që ekziston? Një nxënës përgjigjet me guxim: - Po, ai e krijoi!
> - Vërtet mendoni që Zoti krijoi gjithçka që ekziston? - pyeti përsëri profesori.
> - Po. - përgjigjet nxënësi.
> - Në qoftë se Zoti ka krijuar gjithçka që ekziston, atëherë Ai ka krijuar edhe të keqen meqenëse edhe ajo ekziston. Atëherë i bie që Zoti është i keq! - tha profesori, krenar që kishte provuar edhe një herë se besimi ishte vetëm një mit.
> Atëherë nxënësi thotë: - Mund t’ju bëj një pyetje?
> - Sigurisht! - përgjigjet profesori.
> - Nxënësi u ngrit në këmbë dhe e pyeti: - A ekziston i ftohti?
> - Çfarë pyetje është kjo? Sigurisht që ekziston! Apo nuk e ke ndjerë ndonjëherë të ftohtin? - ia ktheu profesori i habitur.
> - Realisht profesor, të ftohtit nuk ekziston! Sipas ligjeve të fizikës, ajo që ne quajmë të ftohtë, në të vërtetë është mungesa e ngrohtësisë.
> ...


Kane kaluar te pakten 2 mije vjecare qe nga lindja e Krishtit dhe milliarda vjet qe nga dita qe Zoti krijoi Jeten ne rruzullin tokesor dhe cuditerisht asnje nuk ka dhene prove reale , qe ai egziston (!) Sa milliarda njerez kane jetur qe nga ajo kohe ?! Sa civilizime dhe mendje te ndritura kane jetuar qe nga ajo kohe dhe asnje nuk ka dale me fakte konkrete ?!

Sot eshte Dita e Gjykimit ( The Judgement Day ) - 21 Maj 2011 .
Thane : nqs kjo dite e kijametit nuk do ndodhi , atehere vete Zoti do zbresi ne Toke (!)

Akoma duke pritur ...

----------


## iktuus

> Kane kaluar te pakten 2 mije vjecare dhe cuditerisht asnje nuk ka dhene prove reale , qe ai egziston (!) Sa milliarda njerez kane jetur qe nga ajo kohe ?! Sa civilizime dhe mendje te ndritura kane jetuar qe nga ajo kohe dhe asnje nuk ka dale me fakte konkrete ?!
> 
> Sot eshte Dita e Gjykimit ( The Judgement Day ) - 21 Maj 2011 .
> Thane : nqs kjo dite e kijametit nuk do ndodhi , atehere vete Zoti do zbresi ne Toke (!)
> 
> Akoma duke pritur ...


Per te saktesuar situaten sot eshte data 22/05/2011

----------


## Viola.V

> Postuar më parë nga Viola.V
> 
> 
> Kane kaluar te pakten 2 mije vjecare qe nga lindja e Krishtit dhe milliarda vjet qe nga dita qe Zoti krijoi Jeten ne rruzullin tokesor dhe cuditerisht asnje nuk ka dhene prove reale , qe ai egziston (!) Sa milliarda njerez kane jetur qe nga ajo kohe ?! Sa civilizime dhe mendje te ndritura kane jetuar qe nga ajo kohe dhe asnje nuk ka dale me fakte konkrete ?!
> 
> Sot eshte Dita e Gjykimit ( The Judgement Day ) - 21 Maj 2011 .
> Thane : nqs kjo dite e kijametit nuk do ndodhi , atehere vete Zoti do zbresi ne Toke (!)
> 
> Akoma duke pritur ...
> ...


Ketu ( ne Kanada) eshte akoma 21 Maj dhe ora egzakte eshte  21.00 . Por meqe ra rasti , nqs ne Shqiperi eshte 22 maj ,kjo verteton me shume ate qe thashe me larte .

----------


## l-island

Nese nuk egziston Zoti nuk egziston as Njeriu,dhe jeta ska as kuptim esht e kot dhe perfundon ne kotesi.Ne me par qe te kemi at aftesi ta njohim Zotin duhet te kemi aftesin qe ta njohim vetvten ton,te njohim Planetet dhe trupat qiellor... qe aq me shum i studioim aq me shum  shofim se sa larg njohuris jemi.Esht e vertet qe Zoti nuk egziston nese nuk je me Zotin,Sa me afer Zotit do ta njohish me mir,un e kam pa doren e ti ne shum raste te jetes sime.Kam bindjen qe egzistenca eti esht me e qendrushme se sa egzistenca e ime.

----------


## Albo

> Kane kaluar te pakten 2 mije vjecare qe nga lindja e Krishtit dhe milliarda vjet qe nga dita qe Zoti krijoi Jeten ne rruzullin tokesor dhe cuditerisht asnje nuk ka dhene prove reale , qe ai egziston (!) Sa milliarda njerez kane jetur qe nga ajo kohe ?! Sa civilizime dhe mendje te ndritura kane jetuar qe nga ajo kohe dhe asnje nuk ka dale me fakte konkrete ?!


Pas nje baleti te bukur ne Tirane, balerina kryesore ne fund po takonte njerezit e pranishem ne salle. Njeri nga ata te pranishmit, i ben nje pyetje te cuditshme:

- Te me falesh, por cili ishte mesazhi qe ju percollet me kete baletin tuaj se nuk e kapa?

Balerina i pergjigjet:

- Nese nuk e kuptove pasi me pe duke kercyer para syve te tu per plot 90 minuta, pse kujton se une do te mund te ta shpjegoj me fjale tani?!

----------


## Albo

> Einstein - edhe po ket besuar ne Krijues, nuk i ka besuar sipas librave fetare por ne nje menyre te veten.
> 
> Pra mund te quhet Agnostik, ashtut si Darwini dhe te tjeret...


Mesazhi i mesiperm nuk ka lidhje fare me Ajnshtajnin. Mesazhi i mesiperm, eshte nje aktakuze per vete shkencen e shkencetaret, qe pretendon se Zoti nuk ekziston. E bukura me shkencen eshte se ajo cdo gje qe ben, e bazon mbi materien, dhe detyrimisht nuk ka se si ta gjeje Zotin ne materie, pasi Zoti nuk eshte materie. Mund te mesosh shume gjera per stilin e punes se nje piktori, duke studiuar veprat e tij, por askush nuk mund te pretendoje se e njeh piktorin vetem duke zberthyer sekretet e artit te tij.

Problemi i madh me shkencen eshte se duke studiuar materien, e ka kthyer edhe qenien njerezore ne nje qenie nje-dimensionale: nje qenie kockash e mishi. E kthen njeriun kunder vete natyres se tij, natyre qe i permban te dyja te pandara, si materien edhe shpirteroren, si balten e dheut, edhe Frymen e Perendise.

Kjo ben qe shume njerez, perfshi edhe shume nga keta qe jane pergjigjur me siper, i jetojne jetet e tyre duke e mbajtur koken gjithmone te ulur poshte, me syte te ngulur ne dhe. Pa denjuar qe te ngrejne njehere kohen lart, qe te shohin se ka edhe qiell.

Albo

----------


## dardajan

> Gjatë një ore mësimi, profesori pyet nxënësit: - A ishte Zoti ai që krijoi gjithçka që ekziston? Një nxënës përgjigjet me guxim: - Po, ai e krijoi!
> - Vërtet mendoni që Zoti krijoi gjithçka që ekziston? - pyeti përsëri profesori.
> - Po. - përgjigjet nxënësi.
> - Në qoftë se Zoti ka krijuar gjithçka që ekziston, atëherë Ai ka krijuar edhe të keqen meqenëse edhe ajo ekziston. Atëherë i bie që Zoti është i keq! - tha profesori, krenar që kishte provuar edhe një herë se besimi ishte vetëm një mit.
> Atëherë nxënësi thotë: - Mund tju bëj një pyetje?
> - Sigurisht! - përgjigjet profesori.
> - Nxënësi u ngrit në këmbë dhe e pyeti: - A ekziston i ftohti?
> - Çfarë pyetje është kjo? Sigurisht që ekziston! Apo nuk e ke ndjerë ndonjëherë të ftohtin? - ia ktheu profesori i habitur.
> - Realisht profesor, të ftohtit nuk ekziston! Sipas ligjeve të fizikës, ajo që ne quajmë të ftohtë, në të vërtetë është mungesa e ngrohtësisë.
> ...


Keto  krahasime  nuk  provojne  egzistencen e  zotit.

Ja  dhe  nje  krahasim  tjeter  mbi  biblen.

Kur  njeriu  nderton  apo  krijon  nje  lavatriçe  te  jep  edhe  nje  liber  per  menyren  se  si  perdoret, keshtuqe  kur  zoti  krijoi  njeriun  i  dha  edhe  biblen qe  te  dije  se  si  te  perdore kete  makine  qe  quhet  njeri.

Ndersa  nese  do  arsyen  shkencore  te egzistences  se  zotit  do  ta  jap  ne  nje  postim  tjeter.

----------


## OO7

> ....
> 
> Ja  dhe  nje  krahasim  tjeter  mbi  biblen.
> 
> Kur  njeriu  nderton  apo  krijon  nje  lavatriçe  te  jep  edhe  nje  liber  per  menyren  se  si  perdoret, keshtuqe  kur  zoti  krijoi  njeriun  i  dha  edhe  biblen qe  te  dije  se  si  te  perdore kete  makine  qe  quhet  njeri.....


Sjan njesoj kto krahasime, sepse njeriu krijoi lavatricen dhe manualin ja dha po njeriut qe ta perdore, ndersa kur Zoti krijoi njeriun manualin (biblen ne rastin konkret) duhet tja jepte vetes e vet qe te quhej njesoj krahasimi. Sepse ckuptim do kishte qe njeriu tja jepte manulian e lavatrices po prap lavatrices.

----------

